# A few of my Tegus (Normal & "Orange" BXW and "Blacknose")



## Kaw (Mar 2, 2011)

Joined and I thought I'd post a few photos. This seems to be a really good list (I have gone back and read many informative posts!) I have a few Tegus, 1.2 Argentine Black and Whites & 1.1 Reds.














Here is Gomez, to start out. I don't know his exact age, (was told about a year) and only acquired him fairly recently. He is dark in color, and very orange. He has orange markings and colors mixed in all over, on his belly, sides, back and tail.













Here is Morticia - she is around 3 years old, and lives with Gomez.













And here is Morgana. Morgana is going on 7 years old, and she is very large for a female - 4' 6". She is 100% a female though (no buttons) She is one of Bert's babies.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

_Welcome to the site and thanks for coming :-D . I love this pic :mrgreen: the name Morticia with that face just seems to fit. 


Kaw said:







Click to expand...


Has Gomez always had that coloration,.. whether he hibernated or not? How much back ground info on him did you get if any?_


----------



## james.w (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

Gomez is awesome!!! Your others are pretty cool too.


----------



## Kaw (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

Thanks! 

I was given only a little background on Gomez, but was told he always had a lot of orange, and it just seemed to be increasing as he grew. I spoke only briefly with his previous owner, but he said he had him from the time he was little. I don't know if he was hibernated or not, but he was/is a little on the slim side, so he might have been, but he is eating well now. I plan to hibernate him in coming years.





He is the most orange Argentine Black and White Tegu I have ever personally seen. Its not quite "uniform" either, but almost "spotty" - some of his lighter markings have deep orange areas, while others don't. I'll try to get some better natural sunlight photos come spring/summer. It will be interesting to see if he keeps the coloration and if it continues to deepen, or if it eventually fades out.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

They look pretty amazing,but the orange on Gomez is incredible it looks so cool.I wonder if something like that (his orange) would pass off too the offspring or not.Those would be some pretty interesting Gu's.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

Morgana is a little hottie! and at 4'6" she's a beast!

I think the "Tegu hobby" would be benefitted if you found a whopper of a male and tried to make lil morganas...


Very nice Tegus all around.


----------



## fwlion (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

PLEASE look into the orange coloration more in depth because if it'll pass down to offspring I WANT SOME BABIES


----------



## Kaw (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal BXW and "Blacknose")*

Thanks for the compliments 

Hopefully some day I'll have offspring from Gomez & Morticia, at least that "the plan".

I haven't actually tried pairing up Morgana yet, (shes on the aggressive side with other lizards, and when I introduced her to my big male red, she wanted NOTHING to do with him) but I might someday, maybe even to Gomez.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: A few of my Tegus (Normal & "Orange" BXW and "Blacknose"*

I WANT BABIES TOO...post some pics of the redds!


----------

